# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Đài Loan - Du lich Dai Loan

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan* - *du lich Dai Loan*
Là điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, Đài Loan không chỉ thu hút du khách bởi cảnh sắc thiên nhiên tươi đẹp mà còn do sự hiện đại, sầm uất của một “con rồng châu Á” với nền kinh tế phát triển


*Đi Khi Nào?*

Khí hậu Đài Loan có 4 mùa, mùa xuân từ tháng 3 đến tháng 4, mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9 nóng và ẩm ướt, mùa thu từ tháng 10 đến tháng 11, mùa đông từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2. Đặc trưng cho khí hậu ở Đài Loan là vùng khí hậu cận nhiệt đới với nhiệt độ trung bình hàng năm khoảng 25 độ C đến 28 độ C.

*Đi lại bằng phương tiện gì?*

*Tàu điện:*

Hệ thống tàu điện rất tốt, đỗ tại tất cả các thành phố lớn. Ga đặt ở trung tâm thành phố , thuận tiện cho tất cả phương tiện giao thông. Hơn nữa, tàu điện có thể đi qua tất những đường cao tốc đông ngẹt người vào cuối tuần và ngày quốc khánh. Tuyến đường sắt chính tuyến cao tốc HSR, ( đi 345km trong vòng 90’) tuy nhiên ga HSR cách xa trung tâm thành phố. Để thuận tiện, nên đặt vé trước từ 2 tuần theo số: +886-2-6626-8000( tiếng Anh), chỉ phải trả tiền khi lấy vé. Có thể đặt vé qua mạng trên trang web :http://www.railway.gov.tw/e_indext.htm  với phí 7NT$, thời gian đặt vé trên mạng: 8am-9pm.
Hệ thống tàu điện  bao gồm nhiều tàu khác nhau:
Tzu-Chiang: nhanh nhất, chỗ ngồi theo vé, vé đứng bằng giá vé ngồi.
Chu-Kuang: nhanh thứ nhì, chỗ ngồi theo vé.
Fu-hsing (Fu-shing / 復興): nhanh thứ ba, chỗ ngồi theo vé, vé đứng bằng 80% vé ngồi. 
EMU, Express / Ordinary, Diesel Express: Phục vụ đi lại khoảng cách không xa lắm( 10’-15’), giá vé rẻ, vé đứng bằng 80% vé ngồi, 

*Xe Buýt*
Xe buýt giữa các thành phố gọi là keygun, xe buýt đi trong thanh phố gọi la gongche. Xe buýt của tư nhân thì lịch sự hơn xe buýt công cộng. Tuy nhiên xe buýt công lại thuận tiện, đúng giờ.
Tại các thành phố chính, bến xe buýt rất rộng. Bản đồ tuyến xe buýt hầu hết bằng tiếng Trung, mặc dù  điểm dừng đều được ghi trên đầu xe buýt. Nếu bạn ở khách sạn, có thể nhờ tiếp viên khoanh vòng điểm dừng, chỉ bản đồ cho lái xe, họ sẽ gọi bạn khi đến điểm dừng. Tại các thành phố nhỏ, tuyến xe buýt dừng ở ngoại thành, có một hàng taxi tại tất cả các sân bay và trạm xe buýt.

*Taxi*
Taxi rất nhiều, không đắt, bạn không cần tìm taxi, taxi sẽ tìm bạn, Xe taxi vàng chạy dọc đường tìm các khách hàng tiềm năng. Thường thì không cần gọi điện cho hãng taxi, Để gọi xe, chỉ cần giơ tay ra phía trước song song với đường. Taxi sẽ dừng ngay cả khi bạn chỉ định qua đường hay lên xe buýt. Trừ một số lái xe taxi cho sân bay, thường thì họ không đọc được ký tự la tinh hay tiếng anh. Nhờ lễ tân khách sạn, hay bạn của bạn viết ra địa chỉ điểm đến bằng tiếng Trung. Có hai giá taxi, giá ban đêm đắt hơn 30% giá ban ngày, hãy yêu cầu lái xe tính đúng giá cho bạn. 

*Máy bay*

Ở Đài Loan có một hệ thống các sân bay quốc tế và nội địa, rất thuận tiện cho việc đến đi của khách quốc tế và nội địa:

Taiwan Taoyuan: đây là sân bay quốc tế chính của Đài Loan, cách 40km phía Tây Nam Đài Bắc. Sân bay có các chuyến xe buýt đến Đài Bắc, Taichung và một số thành phố lân cận và các ga tàu cao tốc, bến xe buýt lớn.
Songshan: Ở Đài Bắc chỉ phục vụ chuyến bay nội địa
Kaosiung: Tổ hợp của sân bay nội địa và quốc tế( tuyến các nước châu Á).
Taichung: Sân bay nội địa và quốc tế( Hồng Kông và Việt )
Hualien: Sân bay nội địa và quốc tế(Nhật, Hàn Quốc, Macao ).

Có bốn hãng máy bay nội địa: chủ yếu là máy bay dân dụng , việc đi lại ở Đài Loan trở nên rất nhanh chóng. Chuyến bay rất thường xuyên, thường thì không cần đặt chỗ trước cho các chuyến bay nội địa. Đài Bắc và Kaohsiung phục vụ các chuyến bay đến hầu hết các sân bay nội địa. Nhưng cũng không cần thiết phải đi máy bay , tuyến đường sắt cao tốc sẽ đi vào hoạt động năm 2007 nối liền các thành phố lớn. Nếu bạn muốn đi những vùng khác, ví dụ như đến các hòn đảo, bạn nên đi máy bay, giá vé không đắt mà máy bay nội địa lại rất tốt. 

*Ôtô*

Bằng lái xe quốc tế được chấp nhận ở Đài Loan trong vòng 30 ngày, sau đó bạn phải xin cấp phép của Đài Loan. Một số nơi có giới hạn riêng, hãy kiểm tra tại nơi thuê xe. VIP Rentals ở Đài Bắc cung cấp xe thuê cho khách nước ngoài, họ còn đưa xe đến địa điểm yêu cầu. Thường thì yêu cầu phí vận chuyển, ngày thuê cuối cùng được tính theo giờ với giá cao hơn.

Hệ thống các đường cao tốc ở Đài Loan rất tốt. Hầu hết biển hiệu giao thông đều theo quy ước quốc tế, tuy nhiên một số ký hiệu chỉ tên địa điểm và tên đường là bằng tiếng Trung. Cứ 30 km lại co một điểm thu vé. Phí xe la 40 Đài tệ. Để thuận tiện và nhanh chóng có thể mua vé trả trước tại các quầy bán vé.



*Thông tin thêm?*

Đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Đài Bắc (Đài Loan)
Địa chỉ: 3F No. 65 Sung Chiang Road, Taipei, Taiwan
Điện thoại: 00-886-2 - 251 66 626
Fax: 250 41 761, 251 66 625
Mail: vecotaipei@mofa.gov.vn

----------


## thietht

10 điều hấp dẫn nhất khi du lịch Đài Loan

Alishan - Tiên cảnh ở Đài Loan

Đài Loan- 5 địa chỉ tham quan không thể bỏ qua

Khám phá Thiên nhiên Đài Loan

Thành phố sắc đá Yehliu

Công viên quốc gia Shei-Pa

Suối nước nóng Đài Loan

Vườn quốc gia Kenting 

Công viên quốc gia Taroko Gorge

Lễ hội đèn trời đẹp kỳ ảo ở Đài Loan

Khám phá chợ đêm ở Đài Loan

Đài tưởng niệm Trung Chánh

Ghé thăm Đài Loan

Viện bảo tàng cố cung Đài Loan

Du lịch cuối năm ở Đài Loan

Đài Loan hòn đảo có hình chiếc lá

Hoa biển ‘alocasia’ đẹp tinh khôi Đài Loan

Thăm quan Đài Nam 

Khám phá tòa tháp cao ngất Taipei 101

Thánh địa Phật Quang Sơn 

10 điểm du lịch hấp dẫn tại đảo Đài Loan

Cùng đến Đài Loan xinh đẹp

Một số địa điểm mua sắm tại Đài Bắc

Sông Tình Nhân

Hồ Nhật Nguyệt - đệ nhất danh thắng Đài Loan

Một số địa điểm mua sắm tại Đài Bắc

Thăm hòn đảo hình chiếc lá

6 lộ trình thú vị trên đảo Đài Loan 

Công viên Window on China Theme Park

----------


## thietht

Khám phá món ăn đường phố ở Đài loan

Những món ăn bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến Đài Loan

Văn Hóa Ẩm thực Đài Loan

Rượu Thiệu Hưng

Bánh ú

Ẩm thực Đài Loan 

Vịt Nghi Lan 

Đậu hũ thối - đặc sản Đài Loan 

Háo hức nếm thử món ngon xứ Đài 

10 món “không thể không ăn” ở Đài Loan 

Đậu phụ thối

----------


## thietht

Đôi điều gợi ý khi du lịch tự túc Đài Loan

Cẩm nang du lịch tại Đài Loan

Du lịch bụi ở Đài Loan

Một số địa điểm mua sắm tại Đài Bắc

Những điều cần biết khi du lịch tại Đài Loan 

Hướng dẫn du lịch thành phố Đài Trung

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đài Loan (Taiwan)

----------


## thietht

Nhà Hàng Irrawaddy Myanmar

Nhà hàng Sunnyside

Nhà hàng búp bê Barbie

Nhà hàng Marton Theme

Nhà hàng Toilet 

Nhà hàng Noodle House

Nhà hàng Carton King 

Nhà hàng theo chủ đề bệnh viên - D.S Music

Ba địa chỉ ăn uống vừa ngon giá vừa hợp lý ở Đài Loan

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*  được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Tour Đài Bắc - A Lý Sơn - Cao Hùng (Đài Loan) 6 ngày 5 đêm - Giá từ 16.680.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du lịch Đài Loan: Sài Gòn – Văn Võ Miếu – Hoa Liên Đàm (T10/2013 - 5 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá từ 15.566.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Đài Loan - Hà Nội (6 Ngày 5 Đêm) - Giá 14.900.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Đài Loan - Nhật Bản (9 Ngày 8 Đêm) - Giá 49.900.000 VNĐ/Khách 

Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Yomi Hotel Taipei

Khách sạn Caesar Park Taipei 

Khách sạn City Lake

Khách sạn Shangri-La's Far Eastern Plaza Hotel Taipei

Khách sạn Traveler Hotel

Khách sạn Grand Hyatt Taipei

Beacon Hotel

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Đài Loan

----------

